# Billing Mono Tests and 36416



## aklunder (Jan 12, 2012)

We are getting denials saying 36416 is inclusive to primary procedure when billing with 86308. Are capillary draws included in this lab test? Does anyone have any guidance on this or point to where this can be found?


----------

